# BLD Memo Tools



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2015)

A few months ago I released BLD Memo Tool. Since then I have been working on BLD Memo Tools. It does everything that the original one did, and more.


Enter your own letter scheme, buffers, and many more settings (just the first time; bookmark the page to save your settings (no cookies))
Has default settings loaded (Speffz) and is easy to change your settings
Has all cubic puzzles up to 7x7x7 (I also plan on adding megaminx and gigaminx when I have time later)
Takes in a scramble and generates a memo for you, or takes in a scramble and a memo and applies the memo to the scramble
*Update: Also has a "Trainer" tool; see update below dated 2016 01 14.*
This can be used to practice execution only, to practice memo only, or for postmortems in the event of a DNF. I hope later for the page to automatically generate random scrambles, but for now you need to paste in your own. *Updated: Now generates scrambles, and for practicing memo you can apply new scrambles on top of old scrambles.*

Any feedback is appreciated, so please let me know of features you like/don't like, or would like to be added.

Tip: If you don't use Speffz letter scheme and don't want to enter your letter scheme into each separate puzzle page, try the following:


Spoiler



*Updated: See the update explanation below, from 2016 01 14.*


Enter your settings in 7x7x7 (or the largest puzzle you plan on using) and click submit
Bookmark the resulting url as "7x7x7"
Edit the url by replacing "7x7x7" with "6x6x6", load the new page, then click change settings
Any compatible 7x7x7 settings will be loaded as the default 6x6x6 settings; modify as appropriate and click submit
Bookmark the resulting url as "6x6x6"
Repeat with 6x6x6 replaced by 5x5x5, 4x4x4, 3x3x3, 2x2x2




*UPDATE (2015 09 22)*


You can now select a setting to have the scramble displayed on the second page of check-memo instead of the first page
If you deal with edge-corner parity by memorizing as if a pair of edges or corners is swapped, you can now specify this in the settings
If you swap M-slice targets in your memo, you can now specify this in the settings (similarly for r2/l2 for wings and U2 for centers)

*UPDATE (2015 09 25)*

I've added the scrambles for 2x2x2-7x7x7, as described in the thread below (no random state, essentially just random move sequences of length 15, 25, 40, 60, 80, 100 respectively). Random state will be added later when I find the time, for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3.

*UPDATE (2015 09 30)*

Added new buttons to reduce the number of clicks required to start a new scramble and added the option to apply new scrambles on top of old scrambles.

*UPDATE (2016 01 14)*

Added "Trainer" tool. You select a type of piece (such as corner or wing) and an amount of letter pairs, and it generates memo of that length which, when applied to a solved cube, returns the cube to the solved state. The memo is not trivial (AB CD DC BA won't appear) and has no repeated letter pairs.

The idea for this new feature was entirely Roman's. He suggested it to me as a great tool for warming up before a solve. Personally, I like using it to practice execution.

I also made it much simpler to transfer your settings between puzzles. If you are at your bookmarked page for a puzzle (say 3x3x3), clicking on "Home" and then on another puzzle (say 4x4x4) in the home menu will transfer all compatible settings. You can then click "Change Settings" on the 4x4x4 page to fine-tune any settings which are different for you on 3x3x3 vs 4x4x4 (such as adding a wings letter scheme), and then bookmark the new page to save your 4x4x4 settings.
In particular, if you want to use the new Trainer tool to practice say corners, you can visit your 3x3x3 page, click "Home", then click "Trainer". This way you won't have to configure any settings. You can also bookmark the Trainer page.

*UPDATE (2019 06 19)*

There have been many good suggestions in this thread, some of which I added within the first year or so. Since then, I haven't really touched this project, other than to fix bugs people have brought up. Having written it almost four years ago, I can now see how bad most of the code actually is (it was one of my first ever projects). If I get time, I will one day redo the whole tool (possibly in a different language - this was done in racket) with the code greatly improved, and many of the missing suggestions added. But no guarantee that I'll ever get the time/motivation unfortunately.
(Also fixed a bug in the 2x2x2 memo checker.)


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 16, 2015)

This is awesome, and with the addition of a scrambler would be even better! Thanks!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 16, 2015)

@Keroma, does the 11 and 12 for the orders in memo/execution means that it would be done respectively after 1 and 2 ?


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> @Keroma, does the 11 and 12 for the orders in memo/execution means that it would be done respectively after 1 and 2 ?



No, they are treated as ordinary numbers, so 11 comes after 10, 12 comes after 11, and so on. If you want them to come after 1 and 2 respectively, then you can change them to 1.5 and 2.5, or bump everything else up appropriately and change them to 2 and 4 respectively.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 16, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> No, they are treated as ordinary numbers, so 11 comes after 10, 12 comes after 11, and so on. If you want them to come after 1 and 2 respectively, then you can change them to 1.5 and 2.5, or bump everything else up appropriately and change them to 2 and 4 respectively.



Okay thanks.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Okay thanks.



Oh, were you asking because the 3x3x3 default settings are just 1, 2, 11, 12? That's because the default settings are common to all puzzles, and 7x7x7 has 12 types of memo (6 types of centers and 2 types of wings additionally), and the types numbered 3 through 10 are hidden for 3x3x3 as they are not applicable. I might change that.

If anyone is curious, the default settings are located here.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 16, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> Oh, were you asking because the 3x3x3 default settings are just 1, 2, 11, 12? That's because the default settings are common to all puzzles, and 7x7x7 has 12 types of memo (6 types of centers and 2 types of wings additionally), and the types numbered 3 through 10 are hidden for 3x3x3 as they are not applicable. I might change that.
> 
> If anyone is curious, the default settings are located here.



Yeah kind of, anyway now as I saw the default settings I understand why.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2015)

I've had a play with it tonight and it's a nice tool. I will use this to work on improving my memo speed without execution. 

Bug report: if I put in lower case letters to "check memo" I get a blank page with just the 3x3x3 heading.

Feature request #1: I'd like to also check whether I correctly remember to do parity. I memo parity by putting a Z at the end of my edges sequence. Could you please add an option to check for a Z (or other specified letter) if there is parity?

Feature request #2: I'm an M2 user and I swap my C/W and S/I letters during memo not execution. This tool doesn't expect that. So I would memo XW when the second target is the UF sticker, but the tool expects XC. Is it possible to add an option to interchange M slice targets on even swaps?

Feature request #3: When practising memo, I don't want to check the scramble first, as that would be inspection. So I suggest it would be better to not show the cube image until after "check memo" has been pressed, and then show the original scramble as well as the cube state after execution. That way, if my memo is incorrect, I can check the scramble afterwards to see if it was a mis-scramble.

Feature request #4: A scrambler 

EDIT: post #2048... cool


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 17, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Bug report: if I put in lower case letters to "check memo" I get a blank page with just the 3x3x3 heading.



Things are done via string equality, so "a" and "A" are different. This isn't really a bug, in the sense that this was the outcome I was expecting when I wrote the code. I'd recommend either using caps lock or changing to lower case letter schemes.

In general, if you enter invalid memo, settings, or scrambles, you will get a blank page.



mark49152 said:


> Feature request #1: I'd like to also check whether I correctly remember to do parity. I memo parity by putting a Z at the end of my edges sequence. Could you please add an option to check for a Z (or other specified letter) if there is parity?



I'm happy to add features to this tool so that it is able to handle parity in a more sophisticated way. If this is a common way that people deal with parity, then I will add it in. Is it? (I have no idea!)

Note that in applying your memo to the cube, I literally just swap your buffer with the next target each time (so half the time the state is in an unreachable position). How would the above parity check be demonstrated in the scramble display?



mark49152 said:


> Feature request #2: I'm an M2 user and I swap my C/W and S/I letters during memo not execution. This tool doesn't expect that. So I would memo XW when the second target is the UF sticker, but the tool expects XC. Is it possible to add an option to interchange M slice targets on even swaps?



I used to do this to, though personally I find it faster to do it the other way now. I'll definitely add this to 3x3x3 edges.



mark49152 said:


> Feature request #3: When practising memo, I don't want to check the scramble first, as that would be inspection. So I suggest it would be better to not show the cube image until after "check memo" has been pressed, and then show the original scramble as well as the cube state after execution. That way, if my memo is incorrect, I can check the scramble afterwards to see if it was a mis-scramble.



I'll add an extra setting where you chose to display the scramble on the initial page, or save it for the final page.

The original reason why I decided to have the scramble displayed on the initial page is for postmortems on 4x4x4. This way I can deduce my reorientation without re-scrambling the cube.



mark49152 said:


> Feature request #4: A scrambler



I suppose I can relatively easily generate random move sequences for 4x4x4+, but 3x3x3 would need to have random state, which I believe will take some effort for me to get working. Generating random states is easy enough, but I don't want to write a 3x3x3 solver from scratch. Anyone know of any code I could borrow and use on my site for this purpose?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 17, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> Things are done via string equality, so "a" and "A" are different. This isn't really a bug, in the sense that this was the outcome I was expecting when I wrote the code. I'd recommend either using caps lock or changing to lower case letter schemes.
> 
> In general, if you enter invalid memo, settings, or scrambles, you will get a blank page.
> 
> ...



I think you should ask Lucas G. or perhaps Stefan P.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> Things are done via string equality, so "a" and "A" are different.


I don't know what you programmed it in, but all modern languages should cater for case-insensitive comparison. It's easy to work around I guess, but it would be convenient and user friendly not to treat case difference as an error.



Keroma12 said:


> I'm happy to add features to this tool so that it is able to handle parity in a more sophisticated way. If this is a common way that people deal with parity, then I will add it in. Is it? (I have no idea!)


I learned it from Noah's tutorial so I guess I'm not alone, but I don't know how widely it's used. Actually it's not so much the Z that is important, it's indicating whether you remembered parity. At the moment, you could pass the memo check in the tool even though you would have failed for real by forgetting to fix parity. You could add a checkbox alongside the edge and corner inputs if you think Z is too specific.



Keroma12 said:


> Note that in applying your memo to the cube, I literally just swap your buffer with the next target each time (so half the time the state is in an unreachable position). How would the above parity check be demonstrated in the scramble display?


Good question. I'm not sure you can, unless you add some more method-specific settings. In my opinion, I think you should either do that or remove the display of cube state after execution, because there's no point showing it unless it's valid according to the user's method.

Another example - some people cater for parity by memoing corners first then exchanging UB and UL during their edge memo, so they actually solve those edges to the wrong positions in anticipation of an odd number of corner swaps. The tool can't cater for that today either.



Keroma12 said:


> I suppose I can relatively easily generate random move sequences for 4x4x4+, but 3x3x3 would need to have random state


Personally I think 25 random move scramble is adequate for memo testing, certainly better than nothing. 

I suggest considering the user experience and comparing it to how we practice other things. For regular solving, this is what I and most others do: Open web page or app. Scramble from timer screen, start inspection & timer, solve, stop timer, next scramble is already on screen. Repeat over and over. All interactions and info on one page/app, minimum clicks/presses, no extra steps, no wasted time.

This is how the BLD memo tool works today. Open timer in one window, BLD tool in another. Scramble from timer screen. Copy scramble from timer. Switch to BLD tool and paste in scramble, with extra clicks on "restart" and "check memo". Go back to timer. Start timer, memo, stop. Go back to BLD tool. Type in letters and click "check". Speedsolve the cube before next scramble can be applied.

See, lots of switches and clicks and pastes and irritating delays.

Here's my ideal 

Everything in one window.
Scramble from screen.
Start timer, memo, stop.
Type in letters, hit "check", and see an answer (maybe automatically DNFs the time on failure).
New scramble already on screen, go back to 2 (and apply new scramble on top of old one so I don't even have to re-solve the cube).

Adding a timer would be a lot more work than adding a scrambler but I think it's OK for step 3 to use a different window/app as long as you don't have to paste between them. Having the next scramble applied on top of the old one would be a great time-saver, as long as there's a button to reset to a solved cube in case of mis-scramble.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 17, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> I don't know what you programmed it in, but all modern languages should cater for case-insensitive comparison. It's easy to work around I guess, but it would be convenient and user friendly not to treat case difference as an error.


That's because letter schemes on big cubes use both uppercase and lowercase letters.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...tandard-Lettering-Scheme-for-Reference/page14


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> That's because letter schemes on big cubes use both uppercase and lowercase letters.


I see, the case sensitive check makes sense for big cubes then. I only used the 3x3x3 mode. Caps lock does the job.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 17, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> I learned it from Noah's tutorial so I guess I'm not alone, but I don't know how widely it's used. Actually it's not so much the Z that is important, it's indicating whether you remembered parity. At the moment, you could pass the memo check in the tool even though you would have failed for real by forgetting to fix parity. You could add a checkbox alongside the edge and corner inputs if you think Z is too specific.
> 
> 
> Good question. I'm not sure you can, unless you add some more method-specific settings. In my opinion, I think you should either do that or remove the display of cube state after execution, because there's no point showing it unless it's valid according to the user's method.



I don't think there is a perfect way to incorporate parity into the memo checking. I was assuming most people would remember to execute parity by the fact that they have an odd number of targets in each piece.

As for the display, it's not intended as "if you literally execute the memo you gave me, according to your specific method, then the cube state will look exactly like this". It's more of a guideline to check whether you missed any cycles or flipped/twisted pieces, and whether you memorized the correct letters. While it's true that it doesn't explicitly check if you remembered to execute parity, I think it does an adequate job of informing you of whether your memo was correct or not.

I will keep the display regardless. It's much more frustrating to have it simply tell you that your edge memo is incorrect, and have no clue as to why it is incorrect. This way the display, while not perfect, can give you enough clues to figure out why it is incorrect. I also find it very useful for postmortems, which is what I personally use the memo checker for.



mark49152 said:


> Another example - some people cater for parity by memoing corners first then exchanging UB and UL during their edge memo, so they actually solve those edges to the wrong positions in anticipation of an odd number of corner swaps. The tool can't cater for that today either.



So they memo as if the UB and UL edges are swapped? I think I've seen this around before, so I'll add it in as another setting you can choose.



mark49152 said:


> Personally I think 25 random move scramble is adequate for memo testing, certainly better than nothing.



Yes, for now I will add in random move sequences for all the puzzles. Hopefully later I can go back and improve them to random state for 3x3x3 (the other bonus of having random state for 3x3x3 is that I could supply corners-only, edges-only, no-parity, single-cycle, and other scramble types).



mark49152 said:


> I suggest considering the user experience and comparing it to how we practice other things. For regular solving, this is what I and most others do: Open web page or app. Scramble from timer screen, start inspection & timer, solve, stop timer, next scramble is already on screen. Repeat over and over. All interactions and info on one page/app, minimum clicks/presses, no extra steps, no wasted time.
> 
> This is how the BLD memo tool works today. Open timer in one window, BLD tool in another. Scramble from timer screen. Copy scramble from timer. Switch to BLD tool and paste in scramble, with extra clicks on "restart" and "check memo". Go back to timer. Start timer, memo, stop. Go back to BLD tool. Type in letters and click "check". Speedsolve the cube before next scramble can be applied.
> 
> ...



I think you have a lot of good ideas here. I do not intend to turn this into a timer which keeps track of your times and DNFs and stuff. However, I will look into having less clicks, and the option to apply the scramble on top of the old scramble.

No promises on when I will get any of this done by. Hopefully Sunday.

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for listening. I can see myself spending a lot of time with this useful tool and am looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 17, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I don't think there is a perfect way to incorporate parity into the memo checking. I was assuming most people would remember to execute parity by the fact that they have an odd number of targets in each piece.
> 
> As for the display, it's not intended as "if you literally execute the memo you gave me, according to your specific method, then the cube state will look exactly like this". It's more of a guideline to check whether you missed any cycles or flipped/twisted pieces, and whether you memorized the correct letters. While it's true that it doesn't explicitly check if you remembered to execute parity, I think it does an adequate job of informing you of whether your memo was correct or not.
> 
> ...



For the timer, I would personally be fine with having just a working one that would be synchronized with the rest of the page.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 23, 2015)

Some updates (to 3x3x3 - 7x7x7):

 You can now select a setting to have the scramble displayed on the second page of check-memo instead of the first page
 If you deal with edge-corner parity by memorizing as if a pair of edges or corners is swapped, you can now specify this in the settings
 If you swap M-slice targets in your memo, you can now specify this in the settings (similarly for r2/l2 for wings and U2 for centers)

If you have the page bookmarked, you will need to open it up, go to change settings, modify the new ones as appropriate, submit them, and then update the bookmark. If it's not behaving as you would expect, let me know.

Next up I will add random move sequences, hopefully this weekend, and then work on the "less-clicks" and applying the next scramble on the old scramble type stuff. Again, no guarantees on when any of this will get done.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome, thanks! I'll give it a try later.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've added the scrambles for 2x2x2-7x7x7, as described above (no random state, essentially just random move sequences of length 15, 25, 40, 60, 80, 100 respectively).


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 25, 2015)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 25, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I've added the scrambles for 2x2x2-7x7x7, as described above (no random state, essentially just random move sequences of length 15, 25, 40, 60, 80, 100 respectively).



can haz random state for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3?
http://github.com/cubing/jsss


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> can haz random state for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3?
> http://github.com/cubing/jsss



Hopefully soon. Main problem is that I don't know javascript. But I will look into it when I have time.


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 1, 2015)

I added more buttons so that you can immediately start over practicing memo or execution without first going back to the main page. For checking memo, you can choose to have the new scramble applied on top of the old scramble. If a reorientation was applied in the previous memo, then scramble again from how you were holding the cube for the previous memo. Otherwise, you will need to scramble in your solving/WCA orientation (depending on which you selected in settings).

(I forgot to add this to 1x1x1 and 2x2x2, will do that tomorrow, but it works for 3x3x3+ as far as I can tell.)

Future changes/additions (not in any particular order):

 Option for WCA notation for scrambles instead of automatically SiGN
 Megaminx
 Random state 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 scrambles
 A warm-up feature Roman has suggested to me, to train execution a bit without doing a full scramble and solve


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for this wonderful tool! Its really great! Is there a way that you could make the width of the input sections in the test my memo longer? When I enter the letters for the wings, sometimes the string is too long to be able to see the whole thing and when I need to figure out where to place a new cycle start I have to curser back and forth to see if letters have been previously used. I hope this makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 10, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Thank you so much for this wonderful tool! Its really great! Is there a way that you could make the width of the input sections in the test my memo longer? When I enter the letters for the wings, sometimes the string is too long to be able to see the whole thing and when I need to figure out where to place a new cycle start I have to curser back and forth to see if letters have been previously used. I hope this makes sense. Thanks!



I've increased the width of the text input boxes, as requested. I forgot to mention it in the list in my previous post, but formatting is also one thing I'm going to improve.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 10, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I've increased the width of the text input boxes, as requested. I forgot to mention it in the list in my previous post, but formatting is also one thing I'm going to improve.


Awesome thank you that is exactly what I was asking for.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 11, 2015)

I've had a chance to spend some time with this tool and it is great, thanks. I now have another idea and feature request! 

After a while of intensive memo-only practice, I found my memory getting exhausted, and confused by earlier solves. I also timed my splits to see where I really need to do work. Certainly my memo is weaker than my execution, accounting for 2/3rds of my solve time, but I also timed myself just tracing the pieces on the cube, without trying to memorize anything, and found that this accounts for 2/3rds of my "memo" time! So given that I average about 3 minutes, on average I spend 1:20 tracing the pieces, counting targets and breaks, finding cycles and pieces, etc. Plus about 0:40 extra (interspersed) pausing to commit letters to memory. Then 1:00 on execution.

So to avoid exhausting my memory, I started practising just tracing the pieces. That's the most obvious thing I can improve, and it doesn't tax the memory at all. I will scramble, start the timer, inspect the cube, and stop the timer when I can answer the following questions:-

Corners: # targets, # breaks, # twisted, # solved.
Edges: # targets, # breaks, # flipped, # solved.

For example, on a typical scramble I might find that for edges I have 11 targets (parity), 2 breaks, 1 flipped and 1 solved. Arriving at this result involves tracing and counting the targets, keeping track of number of cycle breaks, finding untouched pieces quickly at each break (took me ages at first), and knowing when to stop and scan the cube for the solved and flipped pieces. All of which can be greatly improved with dedicated practice. After doing only about 80-90 of these, my time came down from 1:20 to about 1:00, and I have started to develop much better techniques. I plan to make this a mainstay of my BLD practice.

My feature request is this: in the "check memo" screen, can you please add an option to input just the eight counts above, rather than a letter sequence? And report whether the input values are correct? If not, it's no problem, but it would be nice to be able to quickly check after each solve whether I had made any basic errors like miscounting targets and missing a piece.


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 13, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> [...]
> 
> My feature request is this: in the "check memo" screen, can you please add an option to input just the eight counts above, rather than a letter sequence? And report whether the input values are correct? If not, it's no problem, but it would be nice to be able to quickly check after each solve whether I had made any basic errors like miscounting targets and missing a piece.



An interesting idea. A couple of months ago I was thinking it would be nice to have speech recognition software involved, so you could just say the letters out loud instead of committing them to memory. But that's way beyond me.

I'll consider adding this in. But there are a couple of other things I mentioned above which have higher priority, and I'm quite busy at the moment, so it could be a while before I get to this, unfortunately.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 13, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I'll consider adding this in. But there are a couple of other things I mentioned above which have higher priority, and I'm quite busy at the moment, so it could be a while before I get to this, unfortunately.


Thanks, and understood; I expected you might not want to do this anyway given that I might be the only person who practises like this . Actually it would be enough just to show the values on screen for checking, without input fields.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 15, 2016)

So I was busy with school for a while, but I've come back to this recently. I have the following updates (also listed in the original post):

Added "Trainer" tool. You select a type of piece (such as corner or wing) and an amount of letter pairs, and it generates memo of that length which, when applied to a solved cube, returns the cube to the solved state. The memo is not trivial (AB CD DC BA won't appear) and has no repeated letter pairs.

The idea for this new feature was entirely Roman's. He suggested it to me as a great tool for warming up before a solve. Personally, I like using it to practice execution.

I also made it much simpler to transfer your settings between puzzles. If you are at your bookmarked page for a puzzle (say 3x3x3), clicking on "Home" and then on another puzzle (say 4x4x4) in the home menu will transfer all compatible settings. You can then click "Change Settings" on the 4x4x4 page to fine-tune any settings which are different for you on 3x3x3 vs 4x4x4 (such as adding a wings letter scheme), and then bookmark the new page to save your 4x4x4 settings.
In particular, if you want to use the new Trainer tool to practice say corners, you can visit your 3x3x3 page, click "Home", then click "Trainer". This way you won't have to configure any settings, you can just start using it right away. You can also bookmark the Trainer page.



As for adding random-state scrambles, youSurname offered to help me out with that. Hopefully in the next week or two I will have those up and running for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3, including corners only/edges only scrambles and such.



mark49152 said:


> Thanks, and understood; I expected you might not want to do this anyway given that I might be the only person who practises like this . Actually it would be enough just to show the values on screen for checking, without input fields.



I will consider doing this after I finish up with random-state scrambles. The other thing I want to do is add megaminx.

Sorry for any delays.


----------



## topppits (Jun 2, 2019)

The link http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/BLD-Memo-Tools.cgi doesn't work anymore  Any idea why this is happening?

This is the best blind tool ever, using and loving it for years now, thx for that! I hope you can get it back up.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 3, 2019)

topppits said:


> The link http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/BLD-Memo-Tools.cgi doesn't work anymore  Any idea why this is happening?
> 
> This is the best blind tool ever, using and loving it for years now, thx for that! I hope you can get it back up.



Thanks!

Sorry, for some reason it seems that they haven't processed my membership renewal, even though I thought I did that a while ago. I looked into it yesterday, and hopefully it will be back up on Monday.


----------



## DLeiber (Jun 15, 2019)

Kevin, I absolutely love this tool! Mark Rivers suggested I look into it and it's been very helpful in my 3BLD journey. I've used it a lot to check my memos. Being new at this activity, it was cumbersome in the beginning for me to keep reconstructing scrambles, memos, and solves to see if I erred in tracing, memorizing, recall, or execution, and your tool is making review easier. 

However, I can't get the 2x2x2 page to work fully, even when I leave your settings at the defaults. If I click "Test my memo!", I get the next page with only the "2x2x2" header and the rest blank.  But if I click "Generate memo!", it works as expected and I get a random scramble, the colorful depiction of it, a textbox for Reorientation, a button to generate memo, etc. Any idea why the first option isn't working? (The query string that it's trying is: https://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatt...=true&Cm=1&twistm=4&Ce=1&twiste=4&Cc=CFQKUWXA .)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 19, 2019)

DLeiber said:


> Kevin, I absolutely love this tool! Mark Rivers suggested I look into it and it's been very helpful in my 3BLD journey. I've used it a lot to check my memos. Being new at this activity, it was cumbersome in the beginning for me to keep reconstructing scrambles, memos, and solves to see if I erred in tracing, memorizing, recall, or execution, and your tool is making review easier.
> 
> However, I can't get the 2x2x2 page to work fully, even when I leave your settings at the defaults. If I click "Test my memo!", I get the next page with only the "2x2x2" header and the rest blank.  But if I click "Generate memo!", it works as expected and I get a random scramble, the colorful depiction of it, a textbox for Reorientation, a button to generate memo, etc. Any idea why the first option isn't working? (The query string that it's trying is: https://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/2x2x2.cgi?UBL=A&URB=B&UFR=C&ULF=D&LUB=E&LFU=F&LDF=G&LBD=H&FUL=I&FRU=J&FDR=K&FLD=L&RUF=M&RBU=N&RDB=O&RFD=P&BUR=Q&BLU=R&BDL=S&BRD=T&DFL=U&DRF=V&DBR=W&DLB=X&Cb=A&U=white&L=orange&F=green&R=red&B=blue&D=yellow&WCA?=true&rot=&twists?=true&Cm=1&twistm=4&Ce=1&twiste=4&Cc=CFQKUWXA .)



I'm glad to hear people are getting good use out of it.

Sorry about the bug. Looks like when I added the ability to continue scrambling on top of the previous scramble in the memo-checking section (which was suggested by Mark actually) I only updated the 3x3x3-7x7x7 pages and somehow missed out the 2x2x2 page. Weird that nobody has mentioned this blank page to me until now, as it comes up with any settings, including the default ones. I think I've fixed it; I played around briefly and it seems to be working now. Let me know if it's not.

Edit: Also added a general update to the original post.


----------



## DLeiber (Jun 19, 2019)

Keroma12 said:


> I'm glad to hear people are getting good use out of it.
> 
> Sorry about the bug. Looks like when I added the ability to continue scrambling on top of the previous scramble in the memo-checking section (which was suggested by Mark actually) I only updated the 3x3x3-7x7x7 pages and somehow missed out the 2x2x2 page. Weird that nobody has mentioned this blank page to me until now, as it comes up with any settings, including the default ones. I think I've fixed it; I played around briefly and it seems to be working now. Let me know if it's not.
> 
> Edit: Also added a general update to the original post.


Thanks! It looks like it's working now. And BTW, I love being able to scramble on top of the previous scramble, so thanks to Mark, too, for the brilliant suggestion. 

Do you have a PayPal donate button anywhere or another way I could send you a few bucks for your helpful contributions? (Don't get excited as it won't be a lot, but I'd like to send something, and maybe others would, too.)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 21, 2019)

DLeiber said:


> Do you have a PayPal donate button anywhere or another way I could send you a few bucks for your helpful contributions? (Don't get excited as it won't be a lot, but I'd like to send something, and maybe others would, too.)



I don't have anything like that, but I appreciate the thought. Maybe you could consider donating those few bucks to the WCA (they are a non-profit)?


----------



## DLeiber (Jun 21, 2019)

Keroma12 said:


> I don't have anything like that, but I appreciate the thought. Maybe you could consider donating those few bucks to the WCA (they are a non-profit)?


Well, thank you again for such a useful tool! I'll look into donating to the WCA.


----------



## Llalundo (Jul 29, 2019)

I only use the 3x3 part. Great tool, nicely customizable. Thanks for this. One question: There isn't a downloadable offline version working without internet connection, right?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2019)

Llalundo said:


> I only use the 3x3 part. Great tool, nicely customizable. Thanks for this. One question: There isn't a downloadable offline version working without internet connection, right?



Glad you like you.
Unfortunately, that is correct; you must be connected to the internet. My web-based programming knowledge was (and still mostly is) quite poor when I made this. The (racket) code on my website generates some static html each time the you load the page or click a button.


----------



## Llalundo (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok, thanks. Still a great tool.


----------

